# Candie's Makeup Collection



## MACandie2012 (Nov 24, 2009)

Check out my makeup collection!! Not much as many other gurus have, but I'm workin on it!!! Enjoy!!!







































































































































































Phew I'm tired! If you wanna know what a certain item is, just lmk


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 24, 2009)

You have a great collection! It's very diverse, love it.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 25, 2009)

nice collection!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 25, 2009)

Great collection!!!


----------



## girloflowers (Nov 25, 2009)

that foundation palette is love


----------



## smellyocheese (Nov 25, 2009)

you have a great array of colors! very neat collection


----------



## malaliath (Nov 25, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 25, 2009)

Great Collections!


----------



## Sass (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow!!!  Great collection!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow!!  Great collection!


----------



## driz69 (Nov 25, 2009)

LOVE your collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 25, 2009)

Your collection is lovely! I want your pigments


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 25, 2009)

Good collection... its not about how much you have but what you do with what you currently own.


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 25, 2009)

such a pretty collection. I <3 how you did a close up on all of the pics


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 25, 2009)

your collection is awsome


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 27, 2009)

i love your collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mariserinb (Dec 8, 2009)

love!!! i think that's about the size collection i'll end up with.....i'm on my way


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey there!  Beautiful collection.  I just started heavily buying (especially MAC) only a few months ago so I have a long way to go to have such a great collection.  I like seeing all the things people have.  Since I've been into MAC only a short while, it's cool to see the old products I never saw before.  That mineralized eye shadow that's got three colors in it is cool (it's got red, then light silver, then a dark gray).  HOW NEAT!  What is it called?  When did you get it?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

you have a fab collection! i love your pigments!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome collection!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 9, 2009)

Incredible! :O 
What are the loose powders/pigments below the lipsticks? All three sets if you wouldn't mind.
Neo Sci Fi <3!


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm loving your palettes!


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 24, 2010)

You have an awesome collection!!! I've scrolled through it like 5 times now


----------



## poindexterkid. (Feb 1, 2010)

first off....
amazing collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and also...
what do you think of the hard candy shadow sticks? i've heard some mixed things about them...


----------



## Laurie (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!! What's the purple sparkley pigment called?


----------



## Soeth23 (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely collection. I gotta say I think I'm loving your Ben Nye more. I'm a huge fan of Ben Nye! What orange eyeshadow is that one? It looks gorgeous.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Hey there!  Beautiful collection.  I just started heavily buying (especially MAC) only a few months ago so I have a long way to go to have such a great collection.  I like seeing all the things people have.  Since I've been into MAC only a short while, it's cool to see the old products I never saw before.  That mineralized eye shadow that's got three colors in it is cool (it's got red, then light silver, then a dark gray).  HOW NEAT!  What is it called?  When did you get it?

Thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!!! It's called Danger Zone. It came out a couple of years ago in some collection.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soeth23* 

 
_Lovely collection. I gotta say I think I'm loving your Ben Nye more. I'm a huge fan of Ben Nye! What orange eyeshadow is that one? It looks gorgeous._

 
It's actually a blush lol. It's called Orange Pop. I think you can use them as eye shadows though...don't quote me on that! B/c I'm not sure


----------



## MACandie2012 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Incredible! :O 
What are the loose powders/pigments below the lipsticks? All three sets if you wouldn't mind.
Neo Sci Fi <3!_

 
No problem!!!

1st photo all MAC:
Fuchsia glitter, Reflects Transparent Teal, Reflects Rust

2nd photo all MAC:
clear sky blue, brash & bold, electric coral, genuine orange, mauvement
neo-orange, green space, primary yellow, mutiny

3rd photo all Facefront Cosmetics unless otherwise stated:
Ice Melt, Steel My Heart, Aviso!, MUFE Pure Pigment in Blue
Death by Rubies, Shock Tart, Rally Rally Red, Pow Bam Wow

HTH


----------



## MACandie2012 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poindexterkid.* 

 
_first off....
amazing collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and also...
what do you think of the hard candy shadow sticks? i've heard some mixed things about them..._

 
I used one of them in one of my YouTube videos, pretty good from that. I generally don't reach for them though, just sayin lol.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Nice!! What's the purple sparkley pigment called?_

 
MAC Fuchsia glitter


----------



## LC (Feb 26, 2010)

what do you use your mixing medium for?


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 26, 2010)

you have such a lovely collection!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your collection is just gorgeous!!!!


----------

